# Moving to Austalia from Argentina - Cost of Life?



## dcoronel

Hi to all, 

I'm planning to move with my family (spouse and 3 kids: 3, 8 and 11) to Australia. There are some chances that the company for which I'm working now can give me support with the visa process. Of course I'll keep on working for the same company but based in Australia (Perth, Melbourne, Brisbane, Sydney).

So, one of my highest concerns is to know the cost of living in every one of the above mentioned cities supposing that I'll be the only working member of the family. I would like to know an averge salary range (net salary per month) for having a well medium class standard quality of life. 

So I'll appreciate a lot if anyone of you could helpe on this! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## aussiegirl

The cost of living is growing here and because of the strong dollar, it causes huge financial pressure when movng from another country and getting set up. I just cam back here after 8 years away and I'm shocked at how expensive Brisbane has become.

I suggest searching job sites to find similar jobs to yours and see what salary and benefits they are offering. This should give you an idea of what your company might pay you for similar work. Go to:

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au
Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer

These are the most popular job sites. Then, maybe go to the other forums we have here on working and living in Australia to get a better idea of living costs since this site is mainly for visa advice.


----------



## aussiegirl

Can I just add that if you are renting you could pay up to $500 a week for a 3 or 4 bedroom house, more in Sydney or near the centre of a city. Petrol is $1.54 a litre for unleaded. A small coffee is $3 or so. Couples earning combined income of $ 60 000 a year are having serious financial struggles now so keep that in mind.


----------



## amonsalve

I would even raise the bar higher, with 3 children, 80k is the minimum regardless of the city.


----------



## amonsalve

I have lived in Melbourne and Perth, originally from Venezuela. In my experience, Melbourne offers you cheaper options for people in a budget compared to Perth. However, if you are not so tight with the budget (I mean you are willing to rent a better house and better school for your children), then, Melbourne is more expensive that Perth.


----------



## Boboa

Salaries are pretty much the same across the country. Sydney usually offers the highest pay (mining income excepted). However Sydney is the most expensive as well. If you want to rent a 3 bedroom place near the city in most capitals you are looking at around $600 per week. The further from the city the cheaper it gets.


----------



## dcoronel

Thank you all for replying! I wonder now about schools for my kids, how much do I have to pay regarding this concept?


----------



## brian_84

*Hola paisano!*

¡Buenas compatriota! Felicitaciones por tu decisión. Con mi esposa estamos en la misma. Aunque proyectando de acá a unos años
¿De que parte sos?
Nosotros estamos en el sur.
Saludos.

Brian


----------



## dcoronel

Hola Brian, soy de Santa Rosa, La Pampa pero vivo en Bs.As. hace casi 5 años. Sigo en Inglés así no se ofenden los del foro. 

I'm working for a very big automation and control multi-national company and our plans will rely on the job opportunity. If it comes up, it has to be whithin the same company, since I don't think we could afford it without the relocation (visas, airfare and temporary accommodation) help. 

Cordial saludo! 
Regards,
Daniel


----------



## brian_84

*Nice!*



dcoronel said:


> Hola Brian, soy de Santa Rosa, La Pampa pero vivo en Bs.As. hace casi 5 años. Sigo en Inglés así no se ofenden los del foro.
> 
> I'm working for a very big automation and control multi-national company and our plans will rely on the job opportunity. If it comes up, it has to be whithin the same company, since I don't think we could afford it without the relocation (visas, airfare and temporary accommodation) help.
> 
> Cordial saludo!
> Regards,
> Daniel


Nice! Please to meet you!
We're living in Caleta Olivia, Santa Cruz, and right now we're gathering money and making some work experience. My wife is getting her degree as Kindergarten teacher this year, and I'm a social worker. We're planning to move in a 2 or 3 years term.
Good luck with your project!
Let's keep in touch via forum.
Cheers!

Brian


----------



## argentineanaussie

Hi Daniel! I'm from Argentina and have been living here since 1992, we migrated with my parents and brothers and sisters to Brisbane! The cost of living here compared to what you earn is quite good, I lived in Argentina for the last few years and found it so hard to live there earning pesos!!! I have lived in Melbourne here as well and loved that city, but Brisbane for me is the cheaper of the capital cities as housing is still quite affordable here! If you need any more info let me know


----------



## dcoronel

Hey argentineanaussie thanks for replying to my post. Now the things changed in some way since when I wrote the post but...indeed for good. We are still planing to move to Australia but I will need to get a job there first...no rush. I´ll appreciate if you could tell me some tips I should I take into account when negociating for a job there.

With kind regards,
Daniel


----------



## argentineanaussie

Hi Daniel! What kind of job are you looking for? I know they always need engineers here! What's your profession?? I've just come back after 5 years in Argentina and just started work two weeks ago, I must admit I found it a little hard to get a job as economic situation is a little tough here in Australia regarding jobs (I had no idea of this until I got back!). If you want to send me a private message with any questions you have then I can reply to you through there!


----------



## dcoronel

I´m an Electronic Engineer with +12 year of work experience. My last 8 years are based in Automation and Control. Please tell me how could I directly contact you. Thanks in advance.
Daniel


----------



## argentineanaussie

You can send me a private message! My dad is an electronic engineer also! send me a private message there u can click on my name and it says to send a privfate message


----------

